# Looking for a fascinate developer



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife has a Samsung continuum and very little has been done as far as development. Perm root with su permissions is there a cwm recovery that semi works.. has to be flashed every time. The fascinate and continuum both are galaxy s Verizon phones that came out at about the same time. I would like to discuss getting help porting something to the continuum but don't know where to begin. So I would like to talk to a fascinate developer(s) either respond here it my gplus or twitter thanks guys

Sent from my cm7 powered droidx


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

I know there is bad blood, but you may find some good stuff over at xda. I haven't perused that forum, but mez and continuum owners were frequently in the fascinate area...

Might be worth a look.

... .-- -.- .--. . .----. -..


----------



## ips0_fact0 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have a twitter account, you will want to follow imnuts07, He has put some work into that device.

+1 for checking over at xda


----------



## uzumaki (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, he posted a leaked Froyo ROM the other day actually.


----------

